# My PC sander just shat it



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

The flex drive cable has unwound at the head end and cut through the drive sheath head fitting from the inside, leaving the threaded end of the fitting stuck good & proper in the head. I'm a pretty decent mechanic on them but this has me stumped. I'll be up for new parts. Slow & expensive in Aus.

I actually own 2 because they are such pieces of crap , if that makes any sense. Thinking about getting a Wallpro. Any reviews or other suggestions?

Please don't say Festool. I'm not spending $4000 on an overweight sander.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I just bought one of these. Seems like a pretty good sander. I like that it is shorter and you can add the extension.

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130483182441


----------

